# My new baby



## ALToronto (Mar 2, 2015)

Her home is still not fully set up, but she is busy exploring it. I have a temporary light keeping her warm until we get the overhead fixture set up tonight.

Detailed photos coming soon under Collections.


----------



## orchideya (Mar 2, 2015)

Extremely cute! What's her name?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2015)

Don't Nepanthes eat Geckos!?


----------



## eaborne (Mar 2, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 2, 2015)

Love those geckos. What type is she?


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 2, 2015)

She is a juvenile crested gecko, just barely old enough to be identified as female. My daughter named her 'Toastie' because she is the colour of toast.

We're having a bit of a problem with crickets right now. She seems to have no interest in eating them, and the ones I threw into the enclosure quickly burrowed into the lava rock and are probably busy eating orchid roots. I think I need to get an infrared lamp to keep Toastie a little warmer, so she chases her food.


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 2, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Don't Nepanthes eat Geckos!?



Good one, Eric! Actually, this Nepenthes is supposed to get quite large, and the pitchers will get bigger as it gets older. So eventually, the gecko will fit inside one of the pitchers.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2015)

Make sure they don't have enough liquid to drown her. I hope she starts eating; try a wax worm.


----------



## Jenn4a (Mar 4, 2015)

I feed my gecko superworms. 

If you don't have those feeding tweezers laying around, try using disposable chop sticks to grab the worms and the gecko will gobble the worm up. Mine isn't fast or sneaky enough to catch crickets.


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Jenn, what are superworms? At the reptile show where I picked up this gecko, there were all sorts of worms for sale, but nothing labelled superworms. Where would I buy them?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2015)

I think superworms might be to big for her. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...tfeEMyhaGnl3YUdANVlXvsg&bvm=bv.87519884,d.cWc


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 5, 2015)

ALToronto said:


> Thanks Jenn, what are superworms? At the reptile show where I picked up this gecko, there were all sorts of worms for sale, but nothing labelled superworms. Where would I buy them?



We used to buy super worms from a place called "wormman". They sell just about every type of reptile food. Careful if you use them to make sure the gecko actually eats them and they don't otherwise inhabit your enclosure. They will burrow into wood or other things and pupate into beetles!


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 6, 2015)

I think I'll just feed her the paste for now. She is pretty stressed out and not eating much of anything on her own. I need to get more leafy plants on the living wall, so she has hiding places. Any suggestions for leafy epiphytes?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2015)

Vanilla?


----------



## bullsie (Mar 6, 2015)

Put a cap with cooked rice or a slice of orange in and it will bring the crickets out of hiding. They like feeding off both. Then when Toastie is up to it she'll have easier crickets.


----------



## Jenn4a (Mar 6, 2015)

Sorry! I don't always receive notifications. 
You can get meal worms and superworms from: Uncles Bills (usually the best IMO.), Petco, and Petsmart. 
Btw, most of the time they aren't 2" long, maybe 1.75" around here. 

I'm not exactly sure how big your gecko is, but if the superworms are too big, mealworms are great too.  I know petco sells small, medium meal worms, and superworms; they also offer multiple amounts, 25 count, 50 count, I think. I know uncle bills has 2 sizes, regular and superworms; not sure on quantity. Petsmart has different quantities and at least two different sizes. 
(They might vary from location to location though. )

It might not hurt to try a small amount of a regular or small mealworm to see if the gecko likes them.


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 13, 2015)

Update - here are some more photos. Toastie is eating some of the paste, and is completely uninterested in anything that flies, jumps or wiggles. The crickets are all pretty much dead by now - I sprayed them with water, and was obviously heavy-handed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2015)

Pictures don't show.


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 14, 2015)

Sorry about that, they should work now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2015)

Yup -- they do. Very cool!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 16, 2015)

I love the fact you have mixed some carnivorous plants into your living wall.

I just met a fellow in my home town of Peterborough who has a massive collection of carnivorous plants (sundews, pitchers, etc.).

I plan on trading Cole for a few more of his plants and figure any errant moss fly will be doomed to a very short life.

Have fun with Toastie.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2015)

I hope she starts eating soon.


----------

